# Streifenbarsch Rekord aus den Staaten !!!



## B.Mech (10. März 2013)

Wollte euch das mal zeigen ! Der *Streifenbarsch* ist das Kreuzungsprodukt zwischen Felsenbarsch und Weißbarsch ! Nur zur Info !

Hier gehts zum Bericht http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2013/03/dora_man_catches_record_stripe.html


MFG Björn


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2013)

*AW: Streifenbarsch Rekord aus den Staaten !!!*

Hallo,

wie Lothar Matthäus zu sagen pflegte: "Again what learned " .

Und ich Dummerchen dachte bei "striped bass" immer an Morone saxatilis, das wäre dann eine andarome Barschart, die in den USA auch in viele Binnengewässer ausgesetzt wurde. 

Die Hybriden kenne ich nur als "wipers" (Kreuzung zwischen White und striped bass) mit unterbrochenen Streifen. Die werden m.W. hauptsächlich künstlich in Aquakulturen produziert.

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Streifenbarsch Rekord aus den Staaten !!!*

Holy cow...was für ein Teil. Bei den ganzen Barschartigen verliert man aber auch mal den Durchblick.

Eins würde mich aber interessieren. Wo kann man die in Deutschland in 500-800g lebend kaufen? #t


----------

